# Header / Link



## EuropaChat (14. Mai 2017)

Hi,

wie funktioniert das, wenn ich z.b. ebay.de aufrufe das es dann beim header ebay anzeigt und wenn ich z.b. google.de aufrufe im header google anzeigt, aber das die gleiche index ist?

also 2 urls leiten zur gleiche webseite und sollen unterschiedlichen headertext anzeigen.

danke

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
markus


----------



## sheel (14. Mai 2017)

Hi

die Seite kann in dem Fall "nicht" ganz gleich sein.
Du könntest ein kleines Stück PHP drin haben, das je nach angefragter Url einen anderen Titel einfügt.


----------



## EuropaChat (14. Mai 2017)

Wie meinst das die Webseite nicht ganz gleich sein kann?

Ja genau sowas bräuchte ich.


Edit: ach verstehe wenn der header unterschiedlichen text anzeigt ist ist die nicht ganz ganz gleich


----------



## merzi86 (14. Mai 2017)

Was du meinst wird in vielen/allen Fällen durch ein sogenanntes Template-System realisiert.

Hier gibt es schon viele Umsetzungen und Ideen.
Ein kleines findest du z.B. hier:
http://tut.php-quake.net/de/template.html


----------

